# Halloween T-shirt Graphics



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

It might inspire some artwork creativity.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

It's always interesting, to me at least, to see other artists work or takes on an idea/theme.
One of the nice things about working with big venues is that they actually have a budget for doing shirts/apparel, and they understand the benefits of offering it to their guests.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah it's amazing how many different designs you can get for the same theme. Some of those are specific to the haunted houses like Hexed and Zombie High. 

Check out my "Coffin Races" post. The graphics on those are nice. They're some of the logos for the HalloWeekends haunted houses and outdoor walk-thru haunts. It put pics @ 8:00 of the vid. The sign & logo for the Race is also cool.


----------

